# mk4 2005 GLI Transmission code: 00268 Solenoid Valve 6 (n93)



## m1ka (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok, so here's the problem (and yes, I have been searching and researching for days).....

mk4 2005 VW Jetta GLI (42,000 miles)

5 Speed Tiptronic Auto Transmission

Still has original OEM fluid

Within the last 4-6 months every now and again (probably once - maybe twice per month) when I start the car and drive it would literally "buck" or SLAM into 2nd and 3rd gear. Its like it almost slipped then caught and literally slammmmed into gear. I would then pull over, turn off car, wait 20 seconds, start back up and the problem was gone for a couple weeks - 1 - 2 months.

In those 4-6 months it still always seemed to have an electrical problem where the battery always seemed low (eventhough there was a new battery, alternator, cleaned terminals). IDK, this could be non-related though.

Then about a week ago, after taking a 250 mile trip and starting the next morning, every time I try to drive the car it does the slamming/shifting problem. Obviously, I'm not driving it anymore.

I vagcom'd and got these codes:

Engine: 18032 MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors)
P1624 35 - 00

Transmission: 00268 Solenoid Valve 6 (N93)
30 - 10 Open or Short to Plus Intermittent
00268 Solenoid Valve 6 (N93)
29 - 10 Short to Ground Intermittent
00350 Ground (GND) Feedback for modulation Valve
38 - 10 Output wont switch or short to plus Intermittent

Finally...... I cleared codes and the car shifts fine (only drove around the block then parked). I'm sure the problem is going to reoccur. 

Any help is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## m1ka (Apr 24, 2009)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Could you please post an auto-scan handsome?
> 
> Thanks much.
> 
> ...


I don't have the print out available. Sorry, I just wrote down the info when I had it scanned.

BUMPPPPPP if anyyyyone can help. Its also draining my battery while it sits (even when I recharge). Something is causing it to drain while sitting. Do codes ever cause this?


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

m1ka said:


> Engine: 18032 MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors)
> P1624 35 - 00
> 
> Transmission: 00268 Solenoid Valve 6 (N93)
> ...


You have more of an electrical problem than a mechanical transmission problem. 

All of the above codes center around the N93 ATF pressure control solenoid in your transmission. The TCM (transmission control module) monitors each control solenoid for proper electrical feedback and response when they're used, and it's showing a problem with this one. Malfunction of the N93 solenoid would account for poor shifting under almost any conditions. The code in the ECU is just a pointer that says the check-engine light is on because the TCM asked for it to be on.

Do NOT allow a transmission shop to replace your transmission for this fault. It isn't necessary and it won't fix the problem. The problem is one of three things: the solenoid inside the transmission's valve body (which is relatively easy to replace), or the TCM, or the wiring in-between. The solenoid ought not be energized while the car is shut down, so if you're having battery drain related to this I'd be looking really hard at the wiring and the TCM. Check for water ingress, corrosion or other damage to the wiring harness. Also, try pulling any transmission-related fuses overnight and see if the battery drain goes away.

FYI, the earlier poster's request for an auto-scan isn't for fun -- having a complete scan of the car is tremendously helpful. It cuts down on the need for research, cuts down on errors, helps identify known issues with certain models/years, etc. It also includes any other problems the car is seeing; things that you think are unimportant or unrelated may be very important.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*valve body*

these things are notorius for valve body wear (reverse piston), that is also involved in upshifting. also the solinoids are a pita to get at, the cover is on the front, not the bottom.


----------



## m1ka (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Sorry for the delayed response. I have researched A LOT since the initial post and also acquired a Vag-Com so things are starting to go in the right direction.

Tomorrow I plan on doing as you stated (start looking at the wiring, etc) and go from there. Thanks again for all the help. It means a lot!

I'll keep this updated.


----------



## m1ka (Apr 24, 2009)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Could you please post an auto-scan handsome?
> 
> Thanks much.
> 
> ...


Monday,28,November,2011,14:30:16:64719
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0
Data version: 20111111

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57
75 76

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 SL
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0030 
Coding: 07550
Shop #: WSC 00066 


2 Faults Found:
16955 - Brake Switch (F) 
P0571 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
18032 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!) 
P1624 - 35-00 - 
Readiness: 0000 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09A-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09A 927 750 BM
Component: AG5 Getriebe 09A 0261 

1 Fault Found:
00350 - Ground (GND) Feedback for Modulation Valves 
38-10 - Output won't Switch or Short to Plus - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0019970
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

2 Faults Found:
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 926 H
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V57 
Coding: 15230
Shop #: WSC 00000 

2 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 

2 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 

3 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## m1ka (Apr 24, 2009)

The 1 big difference from the 1st scan and the 2nd scan (note these were 2 weeks apart) is that the first scan also had these 2 transmission codes:

00268 Solenoid Valve 6 (N93)
30-10 Open or Short to Plus Intermittent
00268 Solenoid Valve 6 (N93)
29-10 Short to Ground Intermittent



Note*** the 1st and 2nd VagCom scan BOTH contain this code:

00350 - Ground (GND) Feedback for Modulation Valves 
38-10 - Output won't Switch or Short to Plus - Intermittent

I am going to go test the TCM/wires and also the resistance test for the solenoids. If anyone can add to this or if something looks obvious that I am missing please chime in bc this is new to me and a headache at that!
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused.......... 

Bye bye,


----------



## m1ka (Apr 24, 2009)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Hello Sweets,
> 
> This auto-scan is not genuine or you have omitted data.
> 
> ...


_"Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV"
_ 

Chassis type is/was listed???????


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

m1ka said:


> 00268 Solenoid Valve 6 (N93)
> 30-10 Open or Short to Plus Intermittent
> 00268 Solenoid Valve 6 (N93)
> 29-10 Short to Ground Intermittent
> ...


Take a look at the "09A Solenoid location and function" thread in the AT Forum, I think it's stickied. There is a complete how-to over there also. Sounds like you are on the right track.

Classic symptoms of electrical solenoid problems and (non-electrical) sticking solenoid problems. Most guys change all 9 solenoids when they do the work since A) it's not that more expensive to buy a set of 9 than 2-3 individual ones, B) chances are good that others will go soon too, and C) it's kind of a hassle doing the work. Solenoid sets of 9 are available lots of places; mine were $365 I think, at cobratransmissions.com

I'm surprised you are not in limp mode, where you get only 4th and reverse, and all the gear position indicators in the cluster are white-on-black instead of just the one selected.

Post a followup over in the AT forum with your problem, and how it comes out!


----------

